
Clang builds a working Linux Kernel - yan
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/cfe-dev/2010-October/011711.html
======
jaen
Cool but somewhat unpractical option: soon it might be possible to boot an
optimized kernel from source, like <http://bellard.org/tcc/tccboot.html>

~~~
wash
Right. Except that was last updated 6 years ago.

~~~
jaen
Exactly, with Clang/LLVM it would be possible to have the same thing with a
modern, cross-platform frontend/backend!

